# Throttle Body Spacer worth the money?



## AbeTheMoose (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been debating on buying a throttle body spacer for my 3.5 SE, but I'm not sure if they're really worth the $50-60...any advice from people that have actually installed them?


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

Totally not worth it.only if you're turbo charged will it do anything


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never heard anyone say they've noticed any improvement by installing one. There are people who have said they noticed improvements by installing a 1/2" spacer between the upper intake plenum and lower intake manifold, however. They're a little more money and work to install.


----------

